# The 27 Tritypes/Archetypes: As Described by You



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I was looking at some posts in madhatter's excellent 27 Tritypes/Archetypes compendium thread and noticed quite a few posts about how the tritype descriptions were vague or too generalized, based mostly on only the very stereotypical descriptions of 3 given types.

Then I saw this post from PixieSaysHi:



PixieSaysHi said:


> My version of 5-4-1: march to their own drummer, loner, cerebral, sensitive, unique view of the world, honest, deep thinker


...and I thought it might be worthwhile to make this thread.
*
The idea, simply, is as follows:

If you are reasonably certain of your tritype, write your own description. 

No specific format required. Long, short, bullet point list, paragraphs, whatever.*


The result should be a thread filled with descriptions of tritypes written by people of said types (so, even if you think you'd write a really nice blip about another tritype, please try to avoid doing so here - the idea is to have everyone write their thoughts on their _own_ tritype archetype).



Here is a list of the Fauvre's archetype descriptions. 


125, 251, 512 The Mentor 
126, 261, 612 The Supporter 
127, 271, 712 The Teacher 
135, 351, 513 The Technical Expert 
136, 361, 613 The Taskmaster 
137, 371, 713 The Systems Builder 
145, 451, 514 The Researcher 
146, 416, 614 The Philosopher 
147, 417, 714 The Visionary 
258, 582, 825 The Strategist 
259, 592, 925 The Problem Solver 
268, 682, 826 The Rescuer 
269, 692, 926 The Good Samaritan 
278, 782, 827 The Free Spirit 
279, 792, 927 The Peacemaker 
358, 583, 835 The Solution Master 
359, 593, 935 The Thinker 
368, 683, 836 The Justice Fighter 
369, 639, 936 The Mediator 
378, 738, 837 The Mover and Shaker 
379, 739, 937 The Ambassador 
458, 548, 845 The Scholar 
459, 549, 945 The Contemplative 
468, 648, 846 The Truth Teller 
469, 649, 946 The Seeker 
478, 748, 847 The Messenger
479, 749, 947 The Gentle Spirit


Of course, if you think you have a more suitable name for your tritype, definitely include it in your post.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

> 469, 649, 946 The Seeker




Existential questioner, interested in cultures, intuitive learner, considers many possibilities, diplomatic, aesthetically inclined, doubts self and environment, attracted to mystery, gentle with animals and children, likes solitude, spiritual but not traditionally religious, roots for the underdog, both optimistic and cynical.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

592- The distant helper.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

935 - The Thinker

To be honest, I really don't feel like a 9. I never did, and even though I know, for a fact, that I am a 9, I still don't look like it. I don't know if the other 359s feel this way; I really can't speak for them. But I think the interaction of these 3 types make me a very anti-9, or at least when it comes to the two-dimensional descriptions of 9 that really don't get to the heart of what being a 9 means. I am not shy or a pushover. I have a hot temper, and I'm not afraid to use it. It's like a flash of lightning...by the time you hear the "thunder", the anger is already gone. I can be quite argumentative and I'm not afraid of conflict. I may not like it (I don't), but I'm not afraid of it, especially if it is necessary; and there is such a thing as necessary conflict. Oh, and FYI, I. am. always. right. :wink<--I think that this should be the tritype's motto. lol) Now some of this could be the fact that I'm 9w8, but 5-fix and 3-fix add something to it, I think, even more. Take the quiet, unmovable stubbornness of the 9, and combine it with the aloof arrogance of the 5 and the confidence of the 3...it makes a very practical type. I sit back and observe from the sidelines, taking in all the information of the world around me, but because of the 3, I believe, I am able to take charge of any situation if I have to, and I have no problem doing this. But when I take charge, it's not a control thing; I believe it is a competence and efficiency thing (to use some tin-can Enneagram adjectives). I see a situation, I want it to run smoothly and I want it to be right. If these goals can be accomplished by my not taking charge, I'll step gladly into the background. If it does require my taking charge, I will step in and take the situation in hand to steer it into the right direction. The 3 mentality when it comes to image for me comes out when it comes to my ideas, my projects, my work: all in the realm of "The Thinker." But what is interesting that I actually think that Fauvres got right: the 9 and 5 are both withdrawn types, which makes for the 359 as a private tritype; but the 3 does add in the mix the desire to recognized and appreciated for accomplishments. This is something I recognize myself. I often work behind the scenes, and I don't like being the center of attention. But I do long for that acknowledgement. 

I also want to include something that I wrote in the type 9 forum, which has to do with 359:


madhatter said:


> I very much relate to this tritype, and its detached and hidden nature especially. While I would not describe myself as secretive, I am a private and reserved person. A good way to describe myself is the sociable hermit. I like to partake in good food, good drink, and good company with good conversation. But more often than not, I'll be home alone on a Friday night, on my laptop or reading a book, and be perfectly content. I have a tendency to isolate myself when I don't want to deal with life. A lot of the descriptions of 9 tritypes describe 9s as dreamers, and 359 is no exception. I wouldn't necessarily describe myself as a dreamer; I'm a realist, and I think that's the 3 putting it's two cents in. However, I do live in my head and zone out all the time, often analyzing something in a conversation that made me think of something else, that leads me something else, etc. Next thing I know, I completely missed the entire conversation.
> 
> I also think that the 3 and 5 make me less interested in the harmony of my environment than other types might be. I am also less susceptible to the effects of conflict. Depending on the situation, there are many instances where I find it entertaining. Another thing that I think the 3 and 5 affects is my competitive nature. I'm extremely competitive. I want to be the best at anything I do. If I'm not good at something right away, I will pursue it and practice until I attain mastery in it. I don't like not understanding something or not knowing something. I pride myself on being competent and self-reliant.
> 
> ...


I am still learning what it is to be 359, and if there are any of my Thinker brethren who like to add to my description of the tritype with their own experiences, please feel free to join in.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not going to do this because it makes the presumption that I know my tritype and that others should blindly accept my self-typing. Rather, I am gradually writing down bits and pieces of all 27 tritypes and will eventually post those instead.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> I am not going to do this because it makes the presumption that I know my tritype and that others should blindly accept my self-typing. Rather, I am gradually writing down bits and pieces of all 27 tritypes and will eventually post those instead.


Well, yes, the OP states that if you're sure enough of your tritype, then you're welcome to participate. Implication there is that if you're not so sure of your tritype, you shouldn't post yet. 

I also asked for people not to post in this thread about tritypes other than their own - if you would like to start another thread for that purpose, please do.

I don't think it is implicit here that "others should blindly accept [your] self-typing", however. Clearly all descriptions written will have some element of subjectivity in them. The point is not to accept all accounts as canonical, but more simply to observe people's ideas about and perceptions of their own tritypes and see what similarities and differences emerge. I think it will at very least be an interesting thing to do and at best could yield some useful information.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

phthalocyanine said:


> Well, yes, the OP states that if you're sure enough of your tritype, then you're welcome to participate. Implication there is that if you're not so sure of your tritype, you shouldn't post yet.


"sure" is the wrong word here. people have a different idea of what it means to be "sure." i am aware of when i think i have complete clarity towards something and when i do not. if everyone else held themselves to the same standard i would not be complaining. i have a good idea of my tritype; it makes sense to me and i question it only occasionally, but i don't have clarity about it the way that i have clarity towards my type and my primary instinct -- i have absolutely no need to question those. (it took me a long time to attain clarity on my primary instinct).



> I also asked for people not to post in this thread about tritypes other than their own - if you would like to start another thread for that purpose, please do.


okay.



> I don't think it is implicit here that "others should blindly accept [your] self-typing", however. Clearly all descriptions written will have some element of subjectivity in them. The point is not to accept all accounts as canonical, but more simply to observe people's ideas about and perceptions of their own tritypes and see what similarities and differences emerge. I think it will at very least be an interesting thing to do and at best could yield some useful information.


fair enough. i'll consider posting my ideas on my tritype here.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

The Taskmaster 613

I've been given the taskmaster, and it seems to fit.
I have plans upon plans, winding them self trough a constant shifting priority network.
No plan is abandoned only postponed cause some other had precedent.

I work part time, study and have my own company.

I've taught myself martial arts, yoga, guitar, MBTI, the tarot, tai-chi, chi-gung, computers, poker(all manner of games), was a boyscout, studied, all sorts of subjects at random at correspondence and different career schools, at present I'm studying math 
to go to university next year.

Had several jobs in factories, childcare, outdoors work, assistance work and office work. Plus my own self styled computer instructor/fixer at my company.

Probably more if i think about other than the top of my head.

It almost puzzled me when I met people who didn't seem to have any hobbies.
"I like to watch television, be with friends and party."
I'm like WTF!? Get a life!!!

I don't know how much my 5 wing plays into this so I won't mention my reading interests too much.
Although I have probably read over a 1000 books literally, and I always carry a book in case of dead time that would otherwise be wasted.

Hope this is instructive in some way.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

368, 683, 836 The Justice Fighter

Yeah, I can see this. I have my own principals that took a lot of time for me to make. If I see someone being treated against my principals, or if I'm treated against my principals, I fight tooth and nail for "justice". Of course these principals are what I dictate and not what, say, the law or someone else dictates.

I'm not sure if this goes with it, but I'm also a Libertarian.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

It's cool to look at everyone's self descriptions, so thanks to all those who humored this idea.

I would like to add something which may or may not be related to my type (946). I seem to have the tendency to want to give everyone chance, to like and be liked by everyone... but at the same time I can be very opinionated and come off perhaps a bit intense - in moments, and then go back to being kind of passive and spacey as I usually seem. I guess the 9 in me is cool to let others take the lead most of the time, but there is also a part of me that needs to speak up (maybe that's Fi in part, or Fi and Te). Maybe the intensity just seems strong because I usually don't seem that way, and it's out of character.This happens if someone says something that sparks a strong reaction in me, whether I agree or disagree strongly with something they say. I also can be a bit of a stickler for correct definitions, which might be the 6w5 in me. I think 9w1 also makes me concerned with being 'right', but more specifically with correcting people _in order to help them_ rather than simply to make them feel bad or to elevate myself in some way. It depends on the situation whether it is recieved in that way. I think I rely mostly on awkward charm (if such a thing exists) when it doesn't go as well.

The little bursts of passion might also have something to do with being sx first.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

i would not be posting this if not for the eminently reasonable points made earlier by @phthalocyanine. i dislike the dogma of most people who post in threads like these and presume to make comments about themselves and their own types, mostly because i disbelieve in them and see a lot of people who i think are wrong about their own types, so i keep quiet, avoid pushing my own "dogma," and usually avoid bothering with it at all. of course, phthalocyanine spoke complete truth, for if people like me who presume to "know" something (i think i know something anyway) just avoid saying anything then how does anyone learn in the first place? i think that my attitude is connected in principle to the characteristics described that follow.





I identified 458 as triple "the world is irrelevant" but I like the individualistic theme from Katherine Fauvre's description of them as triple "independent thinkers." I would describe this tritype as being stubborn, internally-directed, perceptive, and rather arrogant. I like conceptualizing tritypes as exemplifying the quality shared by the three types contained within the tritype -- as in descriptions like "triple withdrawn" and such and such. the particular quality that i think 4s, 5s, and 8s share is a certain inward orientation -- they are focused on their own internal "things" and really do not care very much about the world around them.

4s and 5s are the true introverts of the enneagram and share a withdrawn "inner world" -- they are focused on their inner world and they are really not affected much by the world around them because they do not pay very much attention to it. of course, in a profound way both are affected deeply by the outside world, as they have fixations that lead them to *not* pay attention to it, 5s from being scared of having obligations in the outside world that they will have insufficient energy to handle and 4s from not feeling like they have a place or role of their own in the outside world. both of these types' ego strategies are to withdraw from these problems, but both both of these problems are fundamentally self-directed and not directed at others -- 5s' are worried about their "own" energy to deal with the world and 4s' are worried about their "own" role in the world -- and neither type's ego nor essential fear particularly leads them to focus or care about others.

8s are *not* unaffected by the world around them. in fact, they are profoundly affected by the world around them, and have an external orientation -- their energy is focused on the things around them that are happening as opposed to the things inside themselves. the way in which 8s are focused internally is on their needs, their interests, and their desires. 8s are focused on their own "things" (their needs, or their ego, if you will) so highly that it leads to the fixation of lust -- excessive energy expended in protecting their core needs. the fixation is grounded in that 8s really aren't thinking very much about your needs, they focus their energy depending on their own needs and your needs are an (often unpleasantly steamrolled) afterthought.

all three of these types have in their attention a lot of focus directed at themselves -- their role and identity in the world, their abilities and core competencies, their physical needs, their intellectual ideas, their social influence, etc. -- and very little focus directed at you. one way this is described as manifesting, which i agree with, is in a heavy attachment to one's own ideas and an inability to really genuinely focus on the perspectives of others. i experience this attachment and non-other-orientation as more fundamental than the quality of this attachment as "intuitive" or "philosophical" or "spiritual" -- although, most people would probably describe me as those things. in addition to having a deep attachment to their own ideas, the fauvres describe 458s as uniquely focused on the psychology of what makes people tick and on intuitive pursuits. maybe this is so.

4 and 8 are both reactive types; I think this type can be easily passive and thoughtful one second but explosive and argumentative the next. They can be opinionated, unwilling to compromise, and have a sort of supreme arrogance. I think 458s can also be overly focused on their own emotional experiences and have an unwillingness to fully register the emotions, especially pathetical appeals, of other people. 458s are also described by the fauvres as extremely apolitical -- you can see roots of this in their non-other-orientation; they really don't care very much about dealing with others.

i experience a bit of tension in this last respect personally, as a social first -- my experience is that i care about many aspects of social structure and the social world i live in (referring to my residential community/dorm, and not to social dynamics on a larger scale which are even more fucked to the point that i can't even think about it) but mostly give up on dealing with it because whenever i get involved at all i end up stepping on people's toes, not being the slightest bit interested in what dumb people who don't agree with me have to say or bothering to consider their needs long enough to compromise or listen to them. as a consequence, i stay away, and i try to exercise my social benevolence (which has its roots deeply entrenched in fitting in) by "doing" as opposed to "administrating." instead of being the guy who sits in on administrative meetings, i am the guy who does most of the errands to buy supplies for the community. i get next to no public recognition for this, which is how i want it even if it doesnt help me fit in at all. as a social 458 i think i need to fit in without having anything to do with fitting in or dealing with other people in the process. i am somewhat aversive to the positive emotionality of other people -- i don't really want to be praised; it is painful in some deep way (excepting perhaps the few things that i really genuinely did do well and feel like i have achieved something recognizable over).

There is a bit of a different picture associated with 458 that some people might have you believe, say on EIDB, of the 458 as a holistic and intensely existential, "alchemical, hermeneutical" (whatever that means) and "dark" philosopher. Obviously, my view is a bit different, and I think this view has maybe some twinges of truth but is way bit overblown. At any rate, I think that archetype of 458 is partly true of me but mostly not true, and I think, as at least one or two people have argued, the representations of 458 as such are due mostly to the core 4s who identify as this tritype, and in their intellectuality and independence are drawn to "magical," or "existential" ways of thinking that are darker than what this tritype really is. However, I occasionally wonder about things like this and whether or not 458 is really my tritype (though this has more to do with reasons that i don't identify with 4 than it does with this neo-holistic archetype -- i absolutely lack the impressionability or the aesthetic interest of a core 4).


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I have yet to figure out my tritype but the one that most appeals to me is the taskmaster.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

593 - the charming, easygoing, yet detached intellectual


----------



## pandamonium (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm 479.

Most people think I'm kind, yet it's a detached sort of kindness. I care about people deeply but I am not interested in directly inserting myself into others' lives. Even my narcissism plays into this; I feel like I am able to help people precisely b/c I'm self-absorbed and don't hide it; I want others to be happier but I have no stake in it other than wanting them to be more themselves. I think people feel safe and accepted around me. 

Despite being 4w5 I have a pretty exhibitionistic side that can come out, I love attention and I like fun.

I feel in many ways pretty removed from "reality", perhaps partially b/c of stacking (sp-last). None of my fixations lead to the classic security concerns that most people seem to display. As in, I worry about people I can't trust but I feel that I can read people well enough to know in what circumstances to trust whom (minus intimate situations- I still have zero trust for that). I worry about job and life but I don't feel like I can't take a risk. etc. As a result some people think I'm floating off in my own dream world that looks nothing like reality.

It's probably true that when I was younger my dream world didn't much resemble reality, but as I've grown more in touch I've been able to make some of these traits into strengths. 

My life-long struggle has been with staying focused. 

Finally, I pivot between despair and optimism.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> 593 - the charming, easygoing, yet detached intellectual


Yeah, that's me


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

pandamonium said:


> I'm 479.
> 
> Most people think I'm kind, yet it's a detached sort of kindness. I care about people deeply but I am not interested in directly inserting myself into others' lives. Even my narcissism plays into this; I feel like I am able to help people precisely b/c I'm self-absorbed and don't hide it; I want others to be happier but I have no stake in it other than wanting them to be more themselves. I think people feel safe and accepted around me.
> 
> ...


I know you wrote this two years ago, but I love this. I relate to this 1000%.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@kittenmogu Smoky cat :shocked:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

...


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

952- like the human oasis <3


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

The Thinker: 359, 395, 593, 539, 935, 953

Archetype
If you are a 359, you are ambitious, knowledgeable, and accepting. You want to be efficient, wise, and peaceful. Intellectual and cleve, you find amenable and pleasant ways to manage difficult situations and relationships. Often shy, you are slow to fully trust others and need time to more fully reveal yourself.

Core Triggers
Feeling incompetent, engulfed, and/or conflict.

Core Fears
Your core fears are of failure, being incapable, unable to do, inefficient, second best, unmasked, socially unacceptable, intrusion, emptiness, ignorance, surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, not existing, conflict, being loveless, complication, discord, being shutout, and disharmony.

Life Purpose
Your life mission is to use your ability to unite opposing points of view, find compromise and create workable solutions. A true advocate, your are happiest when you can use your skills to be helpful and judicial.

Blind Spot
Your blind spot is that you can be so reserved that your true nature remains hidden and unexpressed which can cause you to appear aloof and indifferent. To feel in control, you may use withholding as punishment or as a means of control.

Growing Edge
Your growing edge is to recognize that your need to pull away and be a spectator before engaging denies you the opportunity to more fully be. True wisdom comes from following your higher guidance, revealing yourself to others and fully participating in life.

This is taken from The 27 Tri-Types Revealed


----------

